# Invaders of the Sun! [Sci-Fi/Horror Theme]



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought it was about damn time I write another vintage horror theme!

I love writing tracks like this - those bombastic and dramatic scores from classic horror/sci-fi films.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the use of the vocal-type sound starting at about 0:30 and again around 1:20 or so. Very classic.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the use of the vocal-type sound starting at about 0:30 and again around 1:20 or so. Very classic.


Thanks! Yea the Theremin is a definite staple of 1950s-60s Science Fiction films.


----------

